# At long last !!!



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

A TT owner for 4 years 11 months 12 days,

A member of the forum for 2 years 1 day

983 posts

and 1 prompt from NaughTTy

...... That's how long it's taken me to join the TTOC


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Glad to be of assistance. Hope you like absoluTTe  

If you (or anyone) fancy writing an article, contact Barry at [email protected]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> A TT owner for 4 years 11 months 12 days,
> 
> A member of the forum for 2 years 1 day
> 
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Welcome to the club Newbie :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

HighTT said:


> A TT owner for 4 years 11 months 12 days,
> 
> A member of the forum for 2 years 1 day
> 
> ...


Can't believe you've dodged joining all that time  
Welcome to the club mate, enjoy 8)


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

just sent my membership off today how long will it be before i get my membership come back. :?: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] PS its only taken me 6 months


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > A TT owner for 4 years 11 months 12 days,
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

barton TT said:


> just sent my membership off today how long will it be before i get my membership come back. :?: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] PS its only taken me 6 months


We'll *possibly* be able to post it this weekend 

Welcome to the club


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

nutts said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > just sent my membership off today how long will it be before i get my membership come back. :?: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] PS its only taken me 6 months
> ...


Many thanks. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------

